# HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get my iSheep brother to the Android side. Which phone would you buy & why?

I'm also wondering how well the battery lasts on the HTC One X, because that is a big factor for him. All my past experiences with HTC phones have sucked battery wise.

Thanks guys!

(p.s. - I would tell him to get the GNex like me, but I don't think he will be happy battery wise & he won't be modding it much)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well if HTC's build quality has improved, it would be a tough choice. My experience with HTC has been...well, let's just say I've been through a few HTC devices...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Well if HTC's build quality has improved, it would be a tough choice. My experience with HTC has been...well, let's just say I've been through a few HTC devices...


Same here with HTC devices. I quit buying HTC about 2 years ago.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm trying to get my iSheep brother to the Android side. Which phone would you buy & why?
> 
> I'm also wondering how well the battery lasts on the HTC One X, because that is a big factor for him. All my past experiences with HTC phones have sucked battery wise.
> 
> ...


Choosing between an HOX and a SGS 3 I would definitely go with the SGS 3. I like TouchWiz much more then Sense. Sure HTC's build quality is better but, Samsung's new touchwiz just seems really good.
Since you seem wanting of battery info of the HOX, I have a friend with an HOX who I can ask maybe for screen-shots, and general info, if that is something that you would want?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I recommend the Nexus to average people not because it's easier to unlock or mod, but because it's much more likely to get long term support + no extra crap on it. It's the Android equivalent to the iphone.

I have a friend on Sprint that had an HTC Shift (I think that's what it was called). Anyways, it was an Android 2.3.x device. They were leery of the size of it (5'6 girl), but they went with it and love it. I mean nothing out there is going to have quite the battery life of the iphone because of the software differences. However, the Nexus does have better battery than quite a few other Android phones.

I'm guessing they're on GSM if you're recommending the One X? GSM Nexus has better battery life in most use cases than the LTE one.

I like anandtech's reviews of devices for the most part. Here's the Nexus and the One X reviews (both link directly to the part about battery)

http://www.anandtech...dwich-review/14

http://www.anandtech...or-att-review/3

Nexus does have a worse battery life than the One X. If you're only comparing that.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> Choosing between an HOX and a SGS 3 I would definitely go with the SGS 3. I like TouchWiz much more then Sense. Sure HTC's build quality is better but, Samsung's new touchwiz just seems really good.
> Since you seem wanting of battery info of the HOX, I have a friend with an HOX who I can ask maybe for screen-shots, and general info, if that is something that you would want?


I would like some info on how the battery does on the HOX if you can. It's not that big of a deal if you can't. Thanks!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> I recommend the Nexus to average people not because it's easier to unlock or mod, but because it's much more likely to get long term support + no extra crap on it. It's the Android equivalent to the iphone.
> 
> I have a friend on Sprint that had an HTC Shift (I think that's what it was called). Anyways, it was an Android 2.3.x device. They were leery of the size of it (5'6 girl), but they went with it and love it. I mean nothing out there is going to have quite the battery life of the iphone because of the software differences. However, the Nexus does have better battery than quite a few other Android phones.
> 
> ...


Your beginning points on the gnex are definitely valid. Thanks for the difference in thinking there.

You're correct in assuming he is GSM. AT&T to be exact. I just ordered my GSM GNex today. So depending on how much of an improvement the battery is, that may be the way I steer him. I just know that the LTE GNex is nothing to brag about, so I immediately dismissed the GNex for my bro.

I'll definitely be paying attention to anandtech.com more. Very thorough reviews right there.

As always, thanks for your insight Yarly!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

My buddy didn't say much, but what he said was: "The battery is like any other smartphone, it bareley lasts a day".
Otherwise I think he's quite happy with the phone.

Seeing your last post ^, I can also say that I average about 2-2,5 hrs screen on time (with about 1-hour music streaming) on my GSM GNex. Now if that info matters i don't know, but that's just my experience


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Barely lasts a day? LMAO.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

hmmm, battery aside, you think he'd like touchwiz or sense? he can chose between cheesy waterdops and dinky wooden textures or horrible 90ish retro animations and overlays. its pretty much design hell, user interfaces created by nerdy coke drinking java programmers. maybe its just me but i wouldn't suggest an android phone to anyone that has no mature os on it. unless of course i unlock and install jellybean on it. i think both phones must be pretty awesome with JB installed on it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm disappointed to say that he will be sticking with his iJunk (when the new one comes out).

His reasoning:
- he wants a really good camera because of his baby (my nephew). So he says the SIII, would be what he would get.
-iSheep thinking here- the SIII doesn't come in black. Can't have that, cuz everyone knows it's all about looks :-/
-part of his decision is how heavily invested he is in iOS. Hundreds of dollars are tired up in his iTunes/iOS purchases.

I'm disappointed to say the least. Seriously debating on whether I should just buy him an Android full price & give it to him. I know he wouldn't turn back once I got him in one... Google play GNex for $350 wouldn't be too much.

Edit: grammar


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm disappointed to say that he will be sticking with his iJunk (when the new one comes out).
> 
> His reasoning:
> - he wants a really good camera because of his baby (my nephew). So he says the SIII, would be what he would get.
> ...


I would have to think long and hard about getting the S3 because it only comes in blue and white (bootloader issues aside). I don't want a white phone because 1 the white bezel looks strange next to the screen, particularly when it's dark, and 2 because I wouldn't want it showing dirt. Then blue one is just weird. If I'm going to be looking at my phone all the damn time, I better like how it looks.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I would have to think long and hard about getting the S3 because it only comes in blue and white (bootloader issues aside). I don't want a white phone because 1 the white bezel looks strange next to the screen, particularly when it's dark, and 2 because I wouldn't want it showing dirt. Then blue one is just weird. If I'm going to be looking at my phone all the damn time, I better like how it looks.


The blue actually looks pretty good. If it's dark out, the blue looks black. During the day when the light catches the blue, it looks sharp

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

landshark said:


> The blue actually looks pretty good. If it's dark out, the blue looks black. During the day when the light catches the blue, it looks sharp
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


This totally. I got the blue only because the white would be too ditty and I run a case anyways. I personally think it is an awesome looking phone, I like the way the glass edge looks and the blue is all metallic in the sun but dark enough to look black in the dark. 
Not to mention silly fast even stock and has awesome battery life

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

